# Lapierre Froggy 2010



## Yannik_W (11. März 2010)

Hallo miteinander,
da ich in früher Zuknunft einen Lapierre Froggy Rahmen kaufe will
würde ich gerne von euch wissen welche Maße im Froggy verbaut sind.

-Sattelstütze
-Sattelklemme
-Innenlager
-Hinterbau
-Steuerrohr

Wär sehr nett würd mir helfen dankeschön


----------



## Stacked (11. März 2010)

http://www.lapierre-bikes.co.uk/lapierre/big-mountain-bike/2010/froggy-518-2010/specifications


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (11. März 2010)

Yannik_W schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> da ich in früher Zuknunft einen Lapierre Froggy Rahmen kaufe will
> würde ich gerne von euch wissen welche Maße im Froggy verbaut sind.
> 
> ...



31,6 mm
34,9 mm
BSA 68 mm
135 mm
1,5 "


----------



## Sandi (7. April 2010)

wo bekommt man denn den 918er Froggy Rahmen? auf der Lapierre Homepage ist der ja nicht zu finden
oder ich such falsch...

wollte eigentlich ein Spicy 516, aber der 918er Froggyrahmen is einfach zu geil und da könnte ich noch einige Teile vom VP-Free benutzen=)


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. April 2010)

den kannste beim Händler bestellen.


----------



## Sandi (7. April 2010)

ok, danke=)

Gewicht inkl DHX Air 5.0 sollte noch unter 3,5kg liegen, oder?


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. April 2010)

Hab eins in L und damit kommst du ungefähr hin. Schau mal im Thread unter Lapierre Rahmengewichte.


----------



## mani.r (7. April 2010)

Sandi schrieb:


> ok, danke=)
> 
> Gewicht inkl DHX Air 5.0 sollte noch unter 3,5kg liegen, oder?



Rahmengr 43 lag mit dhx air und acros steuersatz bei 3,6 kg


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. April 2010)

Mein gemessenes Gewicht bei Rahmengröße 48 ohne Dämpfer exakt 3000g. Warum gibt es hier eigentlich einen zweiten Froggy Thread?


----------



## hopfer (11. April 2010)

aus Langeweile aber ich hab so eine Ahnung das nicht mehr lang...


----------

